# Weekly Competition 2014-19



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R U2 R2 F' R' U' R2 U
*2. *U2 F2 U' R U' R F R
*3. *F R2 U2 F' U' F' U R2 U
*4. *U2 R F' R2 F U' R U' R
*5. *U R' U R2 F2 U R U

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 U2 B2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' D L' D2 F R' B' F' U' L
*2. *U2 L2 U B D R' B L U' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 D2 R2
*3. *F' R B2 L2 D2 F2 D' F' L' B R2 B2 L2 F2 B2 U L2 U F2 L2
*4. *U' F B U' L2 F L' B2 R D2 R2 L2 B2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 F
*5. *F2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 D L2 U L F U2 F2 U R' B F2 R' B'

*4x4x4*
*1. *U2 B' L2 Uw U2 B' R2 Fw2 F' Rw Fw' Rw' Fw2 R Fw' Uw2 Fw U' B D L D2 R' Fw U L Rw2 R' Fw2 Rw R D2 U F' U' F2 L2 D' Rw Fw2
*2. *Uw L2 D2 Rw B' Fw2 D' L Rw Fw' F Rw U2 F' R' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 U F2 D2 B Fw F Rw B' Rw' Uw2 U R2 D' U2 Rw' U2 Rw Fw2 L2 U Fw F'
*3. *U B' D2 U L F' D Fw' L Uw2 R U' B' F Rw R D U B' Fw2 R' B2 Uw2 F2 Uw' F L Rw2 R' U B' Rw Uw2 L' Rw2 F2 L R2 Fw' D'
*4. *B Fw U2 Fw2 R2 F' L' B2 Fw F2 U Rw' D Uw2 U' Fw2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 F' R' D2 B U L' R2 F' D' U2 L2 Rw' Uw U Rw2 Fw L2 Rw' U L2 Rw2
*5. *L Rw' R B' Rw' R2 B L' B Fw' F' Uw U L R2 B' Fw Rw B' D B2 R' Uw R' U2 L' U F' U' L Rw' B2 F Rw Uw Rw U B2 Uw' U

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw F L' Lw2 Rw2 Bw Fw' F' Lw2 D B Dw2 L' Dw U2 B' L2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw Lw D Uw' L B2 Fw Lw B' Uw' F' Lw' Fw2 R Bw Lw' B Fw Rw2 F2 D2 U B2 Bw2 D' Dw' Uw Rw2 Bw2 F' U L U' Bw' Fw2 F' D2 R2 Uw2 B L
*2. *Uw2 B' Rw2 R Fw Uw2 L' Rw Dw B2 U2 Bw' D2 Uw' U R F' Uw B Bw2 F' Lw2 Fw2 F2 Rw F2 U' F Lw Uw' U Rw Fw Rw' Uw2 Bw' L' U' Rw2 F2 L' Bw' Fw2 L' Bw2 L2 Uw B Rw2 R2 B2 F Uw' Lw2 R2 Bw2 L' Dw L U
*3. *Fw F' Uw' F' Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 F' D2 Dw' Bw L Fw2 L Lw Dw2 R2 Dw' Fw F D Uw' Fw' F2 D' Uw2 Fw2 U2 L2 B D Dw' Uw' Rw2 Dw' L2 B D' U2 Lw' F D' Dw2 R' Uw2 U Lw' Dw' F D' Dw2 U2 B F R Dw' U' B D2 Bw
*4. *L Uw Fw' F' Dw Uw Bw' Fw2 L' F' Dw U Lw D F L' Rw Dw' Fw Lw' D' Dw2 Fw L' B' L Lw2 Rw2 D2 Dw B' Lw Rw2 B' Bw Rw2 B2 Lw B' L' Rw2 R B' Fw L2 Dw' Fw' Lw' Rw' Fw' R Uw B2 Uw Lw' U Bw' Lw' R2 B
*5. *L Bw L' Rw F2 Uw2 B' Lw D Bw Fw2 U2 L R2 Dw B2 Bw' Rw Uw2 B' Rw' D2 L B Fw Rw D2 Uw2 L' R' B' L' Lw Dw2 U2 Rw Fw2 R2 Bw' L' Rw' R' Uw' Bw2 Rw2 F' U' F L2 Bw' D2 U2 Fw L' Rw2 Dw Lw B2 Bw' F

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R 3F' L2 3R' 2F R 2F 2R U2 L' B 2B2 3F U' 2F D 3F2 R 3F' 2L 3R2 D' F 2L 2R' 2U' B' 3R' D' 3F2 2F2 2R U2 B2 U' 3F 2R 3F' L2 2L' R 2F 3U 2U' B' 2L' 2D 2U U2 3F' D2 U' 2F2 3R2 D' U2 2F' U' 2L' 2B' 2U' U2 B2 2B' 3R' 2R2 F' R2 2B F
*2. *2L 2B' D U' 3R' B 2R2 B2 L' U 2B 3F2 D2 R2 3F2 2L 2R2 U2 2R 3F 2L' 2F2 U' F' 2R 2B' 2F2 L' 3R2 B R' F2 D' 3F' 2F F2 3U2 B' 2L' B 2F2 L2 R2 2D' 2F2 L' 3R2 2U' 2L2 D 2U2 B' 2L2 2D' B' 2U 2B2 F' 2D R D2 3U B' 2B2 F2 2D' 2U R2 2B 2D
*3. *R' 2U2 2B' 3R' 2U 2L' B2 2R' 2U2 2B 2F' 2R' 3F' D 2F F2 2L 2B' 2D 2U' 3F 2F 2L' 3U2 2U2 L2 2D2 2B' 3F D2 2B2 D' 2D2 3U 2F2 2R 2U 2B 3F2 D' 2U' B 2B 3F2 F 2L2 3R' R' 2U 2B2 3F' L2 3U' 3F2 2R 2D 2U2 3R 2F2 R2 2D 2B' 2F' F2 3R' 2D' 2L R' 2B 2U2
*4. *2R' R2 F' 2D2 2R U' 3F' 2D' B2 2F2 U 3R' 2U 2B 3F2 2F' L 2D 2L' 3U U 2L' F L' 2B2 2F2 D' 2D L 3R' U' F2 L2 U' 2F' 2D2 B2 F 2L' B F L2 D2 3U 2B 2L' D' 2L' F2 3R R B2 F' D 3F' 2L2 2U' 2F' 2D2 B' 2B 2D 2F' 2L' 2R' 2U' 3F 3R 2U2 3R
*5. *3U2 2L' B2 3F L' B' D' 2U' 3F2 F L 2B L2 2R F 3U' 3R' R2 3F' 2U2 B2 2F 2L2 R U F' D2 2U' 2L' 2D' L' D' 3U2 U2 3F2 2F' 3U' 2U' 2B 2L 2D 2L2 B' 2B2 3F2 2F F D L' 3U2 L2 U 3R' 3U2 2L2 3R2 R2 B' D' 2R2 R' B2 3F' 2U R2 U' R' U2 3R' 2B

*7x7x7*
*1. *B2 2B' D2 3D' B 2F2 3U L2 2L' 3F 3R 3D' 3F' F' R 2B2 3B' 3L' 2F2 3D2 2U' 2L 2D 3F F' 3D 2R2 B 2B 3F' 3R2 3F' L2 3D2 2U 2F' 3U2 3F' 2L' 2R' 2U 3B 3D2 L D' 2F 2R 2B' 3D' B2 2L2 R 3U' B' 3L' 2B2 2L' 3B' 2F' L2 3R D 2L D' 3U 2U 3L' R 3U2 F D' 2U2 B 3L2 D 2B D' 2B L2 2D' 3R' 3B2 3F' 2D L' B 2B 3B' 3L2 2D 2L' 2D' 3U 3L2 3R2 3B 3L 2F' L 2B
*2. *D2 F' 3U' U L' 2D 3B' 2F D' 3D' 3U2 B' 2B 3B' 2F' 2R 3U' U2 3F 3D2 2L' 3F2 3L B 2B L' 2L2 B' 2U2 R 3D2 L 2R' 2U2 3F2 L' 2D2 3D' 2U 3B 2R2 3B 3F' F 2U 2R' 2D' L 3D' 2U' 2R2 3F' D2 2B2 F2 2L F' 2R F L2 2R2 2D' 2R' 3B L B2 3B' 3U2 2R 3F F 2R' 2B F2 3D' 3U' 3F 2D 2B2 3F' 3D 2B 3B 3F 2F' F2 3L 2U L' 3F2 F2 2R' F' 3D 3R 3D' 2L2 2U' 2L 3L2
*3. *3B2 2D 3D 2B' 2F' R 3D' 3U' 3R' 2U' 3F 2D' 2U L 3R2 2B2 2R' U' 3F 2L2 3R 2D' L' 3L2 D2 3D 2R2 3F 3L' R2 D' 3R' 2R R' U2 2R2 2B2 2F' 2U' 2B 2U2 U2 L' 3L 2U' 3L2 3R 2R2 R' 2F' D L 3F U' 2R2 B 3F' D2 3D' 2R 2U 3F' 2F' 2L' 3D 3U 2U' 3L 3F D' 2D2 3D2 2R' 3B' D' 3U 3R' 3B' 3F F' 3L2 2B' 2L2 3R2 2B' 2R' 3B' L R' 2F' D B2 3F 2L 2B' 3B' D' U2 B' D'
*4. *2D2 3F2 F2 2R 2D2 2U' 3R U' 3L' 2B' F 2D2 2B L' U R2 F 3U2 R' 2B 3D2 2R' 2D2 3D B2 U' L2 2L2 3L' 3R2 3U 2R' 3D' 3U 3F' 2R2 2U 3F U2 3F2 2R' U2 2B 3F' F' 2D2 U 3R 2D2 U 3F 2F D' 3F' 3D' 3U2 2U2 L 2B 2U' 3F' U' F' 2D2 2L2 3R2 2D2 2U2 B F' 2U 3L' 2D' 2U2 2L' 3R U2 3F2 2D 3D2 U 2B2 3F 2F 3D2 U' B 2R2 2B2 3L2 3B2 U2 2L' 3D L2 2L R' 3U 3L 2R'
*5. *2U2 B2 2F2 U2 3F2 3R2 3D' 2B' 3L 3D 2U' R B2 3R' U2 2F2 3D2 3R 3B2 3F 2L2 B2 3L2 3F L R' 2F' 2L' 2R' 2B2 L' 3L 3R' 2D' 3R2 2D U2 2L 3R2 2D2 3F' 2U' 3R' 2R R' D 3D 3B2 D' 3B2 2D2 U2 3L 3B' 3R' R2 D 2D2 3U R B2 3B2 F 3R2 2B' 2F D2 3U' F2 D' 3R 2U' 2L 2B' 2F' 2U L 2L' 3B R' 3U' 3L' D' L2 3R2 3U 2B F' L' 3B 2U' U' 3B' 2L2 3L' 2R' 3B2 2R2 B' 2F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R2 U' F' R2 U R2 U F U'
*2. *F' U' R U' F' R2 F' R F2 U2
*3. *U R' F' U2 F' R U R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F' B2 L' B L' U D' B2 U' F' D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 F' U2 F
*2. *D L2 U2 B' R D2 R F' D' R' F R2 F2 L2 F U2 B U2 B2 L2 B2
*3. *L2 R' U2 F2 L R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L B' L2 F R' B2 F D2 U R' F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 F' D' F' D2 Fw2 F' L' B Uw' B' D2 B2 L' B Fw' F2 Rw B' Uw R2 B L' R Fw F' Rw R D2 B2 D2 Uw F' R2 Uw2 R U' Fw U' Rw'
*2. *Uw' F R2 Uw2 B2 Uw' R Fw2 L' D L' Uw' Fw' L' B Fw' F' Rw2 D' L2 D2 L Rw Uw2 Fw' F2 L2 B' Uw2 Fw R2 D R' U Rw2 Fw D' L2 Rw' R'
*3. *R2 F' D U' Fw' Rw R' Uw2 Fw U' F2 D2 Uw Fw L2 R' B' Rw R' F U2 Rw Uw' Fw' L2 Rw' B2 F2 Uw B F L2 U2 R2 D Uw' B2 Rw Uw2 Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw F2 D' Dw' Uw2 U' L' R' B' U Lw2 B L' Lw' Dw' Uw2 F2 Uw U2 Rw2 F2 D' R2 F2 D U2 Lw2 Bw' Lw2 Dw2 Bw Lw' R' Fw2 L Dw F D R D2 Lw2 D' B2 L R2 Bw' F' D2 Fw2 F Lw F' L Rw' R2 Dw Rw2 R' D' U
*2. *B2 F Dw R Uw' Bw2 Dw2 U R' Uw2 U2 Bw2 Dw2 L Uw' L' Dw' Lw2 F D' Bw2 D2 Bw Uw L2 D2 Bw Rw2 F Lw' Uw2 L Rw R2 B' D U B2 Uw2 U' R2 F Uw F' D' Uw' B' R2 D Dw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw R' Fw Rw' F' Lw Uw' F'
*3. *Bw Dw L R2 U B' U' Rw2 U2 Bw' R2 Uw2 B Bw' Lw' Fw U' F' R' Uw R' D2 L' Uw' U F' L2 F2 Rw B2 Fw D2 L' Lw2 D' B L2 R Uw' B2 F2 Dw' U' L Lw' Bw2 D B L Rw' Uw Fw Dw B' Fw U Bw' Rw2 R U2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D 3U2 3F' 2R' 2B2 3R2 F2 3U2 3F' 2R 3F2 3R' 2D' 2U' 2R' D2 2B' 3F U2 2B2 2D' B2 2B' D2 3F 2F L2 U 3R2 2D F' D' 2U' B2 3R' 3U B' 2B2 3R 2R 2D 2R' 2B2 2F' F2 L2 B2 D2 2U' 3R' 2B2 3F 2D2 2B2 2F' R' U 2R2 3U2 2B2 L2 B L' 2L 2F 2U2 2F 2L2 2B2 D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *U L 2B2 3D' U 2L2 D' F' 2R' R D' 3D2 3B2 3L 3U2 2U L2 2R 3D' 3U' 2U 3B F 2L 3R' B2 3F' 3R2 U 2F2 2U B' F2 3D 2U 2B2 U R 3B L 2L 2D2 3L' D 2U' 2L2 3L2 3U2 3B 3F2 2F' 2U 3L' 3R' U2 B' 2B' 3R2 2R U 3R 3B 2D 3F' 2F2 L 3B' 2U2 2L 3R2 3F U' 2L 3L B 3L 3R' 2R' F 3U 2F' 3D2 2U2 3R D' 3F2 D 3D2 B' 2D 3D 2L 2D' 3F 2F2 L2 2R D 2D2 F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 B D2 B U2 B D R B' L U2 R F R'
*2. *L' D2 L F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 R U F' D' U' L2 R B2 R U2
*3. *U2 B' R' L' F D2 R U2 F D' B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U
*4. *B2 D U L2 B2 U' F2 D R2 U B2 F U B U' L' D' R U B
*5. *D2 U R2 D F2 U L2 R2 U B2 L B2 D2 B R' F' U' R B' L2
*6. *B' R2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 F L' B2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 B2 U L2 U'
*7. *R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 B U2 F D' U2 B2 F' L2 U' L R' B' U'
*8. *F' D2 F D L B2 U' R2 B U' D' F2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D L2
*9. *R2 U2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 D2 U2 L' B D U' F L D' U2 F'
*10. *D' L2 B2 F2 U R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 B' U B2 R B' F D2 B2 R
*11. *B2 F2 U L2 F2 U R2 D' R2 F2 L F' U' F2 L R D U2 F' D2 L
*12. *F2 D L2 U' L2 D L2 D2 U' F2 L2 F L' D F R' U L U' L U'
*13. *R2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 F L' F R' B' U' B' D' L' F
*14. *F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' R' F' R' B2 R F2 U' L R2
*15. *B' D2 B' R2 U2 R2 F U2 B L2 D2 L' U2 F U' B' F2 R B U2
*16. *R2 F D2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U F' L' F2 L' F L' U' R' B'
*17. *D L2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U L F' U L2 F' R' B R2 B D2
*18. *B U2 F' L2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' R B2 D' L B' U' R2 U2 B F'
*19. *U' F2 U' R2 U B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' F D' U' R2 F R D' L B L
*20. *U B L2 U F2 B R L D' L' F D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B D2 B
*21. *R2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 L2 D2 L' R' U2 B' U B U L B R2
*22. *U' D R D' L U2 F' U' D2 F B2 L2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 R2
*23. *F' D2 F' L2 F U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 B' U L R' D2 B' U F2 D U L
*24. *D2 F L2 R2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R D' F U2 B2 L' B' U R F2
*25. *B D B2 R' F R' U' L2 D' R D F2 L2 D F2 U R2 D R2 U' L2
*26. *B2 F2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U B2 U' R' F2 D' F U' L' B' L2 R2 D' F2
*27. *U B2 L2 D' U' L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 L U2 L D2 R U' B' U' L F'
*28. *D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 R' D' U2 L B2 L' B2 L B L2
*29. *B2 R2 D2 L D2 B2 R B2 R B2 R U R2 B' U L U' F U R' B
*30. *D' R2 F2 R2 U B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U L B' R' B L B' L2 B2 U2
*31. *U2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' U' L B' F2 R2 U' B' F2 R F2 U
*32. *D2 F' U L2 D B D2 F R L2 F U2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 F2
*33. *L2 B2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 R U' B' F' U B U
*34. *U2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U' B R2 U' L D B' R' U2 B D2 F2
*35. *D' B2 L2 U F2 D' L2 U2 B2 L B D B' D B' R D F U R
*36. *L2 F2 D2 U L2 U B2 U L2 R2 D' L B R2 U B2 U F D2 U2
*37. *F' B' R' L D L' B2 U' B D2 F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U' R2 D' F2
*38. *U' L2 U B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 F D' B R' D F R2 U2 R2 D'
*39. *U2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U F2 R2 B D' R2 D2 L B' U L' D2 F'
*40. *U B2 U F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U B' F2 D' R F' L' U L2 D2 B

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 D L2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 R U' B F' U2 B R2 U' B2 D'
*2. *B2 L2 B2 R B2 R' U2 B2 L2 R' U F L R F' L' F2 R2 D'
*3. *U' F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 D B2 L' B R2 B U2 L R2 B R' D'
*4. *U2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 F' L2 B' D2 U B2 L' R' D2 F' L2
*5. *R2 F2 U2 F D2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L F2 D R U L' R' D' U2 F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 L R D2 B2 L F2 U2 L' F2 L D' F2 U L D2 R2 B F' R U'
*2. *B2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 D F D2 U L' D R2 D2 R F
*3. *D F L F B' U' R U L' D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 D F2 R2 B2
*4. *B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 B R2 U2 L' B R D2 B U B2
*5. *R2 D2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 L2 B' D' L R F R F2 D' B2 L2 R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 U2 L B2 U2 D' B L' F' L U2 L B2 R L2 U2 B2 L' F2 D2
*2. *B2 R2 F2 U L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' D' F2 R2 B' L U F' L
*3. *U2 B R' L2 B L' B2 U2 L' D B D2 F2 D2 R2 F' B2 R2 D2 F' D2
*4. *L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 U B' L D2 B F2 L' D R F2 U'
*5. *B' L U' R2 B L' U L' B U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 U' R2 F D R' B2 R' B U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U2 F U2 R' F' U F2
*3. *R2 B2 D2 U R2 B2 D' U F2 U2 B' L R U' L2 U' L' F' U' L' D
*4. *Rw' U2 B Uw' Rw D U B Rw' D' Uw U L' Fw2 L' B Uw U' B Fw Rw2 U2 L2 U' Rw' R2 B2 Fw' U F Uw2 U2 L R Fw' D' Rw F' L' Rw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F U F2 R' F R2 F R
*3. *L2 F' R2 F' R2 B2 L2 F D2 B' D2 L' F' D2 B U B D2 R' U2
*4. *B' Fw2 D2 Uw' U B' U Rw2 R B R B' L' R' B' L B2 Rw' F' U Fw U' L D2 Uw Rw Uw' Rw' U' Rw2 R Uw2 U' B2 Rw' R D2 B F2 Rw'
*5. *U2 Bw2 F Lw U Bw2 Lw' F' Uw F2 Rw' Dw2 B' Dw Bw F Lw' F2 Lw Uw2 U2 Fw' Lw2 B2 R B U F L' R F Uw Bw Rw Dw Fw2 L2 Bw' F' D Rw B Fw R B2 Bw' Rw D' B F2 Lw' Dw' F2 Lw R' B Rw Bw' Fw L'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=6,d=1 / ddUU u=-2,d=5 / UdUd u=-4,d=-5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=5 / dUdU u=6,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=4 / UdUd u=-2,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=1 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=-1 / dUdU u=3,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=2 / UdUd u=-4,d=6 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-4 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=4 / ddUU u=5,d=-1 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=4 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=0 / dUdU u=5,d=3 / ddUU u=3,d=6 / UdUd u=2,d=-1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-2 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L R L B' R' L' B l b' u'
*2. *R' U L B R U' R' B l r b u
*3. *R U' B R' U' L' R L' l b u'
*4. *U L R' B' U' L' U' B' U' l r' b'
*5. *U R' L' B L B L U' l' r' b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (1, -5) / (-4, -3) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-4, 2) / (0, -1) / (0, 3)
*2. *(-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (5, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (0, -4)
*3. *(4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-4, 5) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, 4) /
*4. *(6, -1) / (4, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-3, 0)
*5. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (0, 4) / (-2, -1)

*Skewb*
*1. *U R U' D' R' L D' R
*2. *D U D R L' R' U' L' D
*3. *D' U R D U' R' L D U'
*4. *L' R L' U R U' D R'
*5. *D' R' U' R' L' R


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 6, 2014)

*2x2 : *5.69, 5.31, (6.23), 4.59, (3.78) = *5.20*
*3x3 :* 18.32, (14.55), (18.64), 16.90, 15.62 = *16.95*
*4x4 : *58.70, 59.39, 55.26, (50.58), (1:02.07) = *57.78*
*5x5 : *1:56.93, (1:45.85), 1:50.07, (DNF), 1:55.02 = *1:54.01*
*6x6 : *(3:29.43), 3:14.87, 3:18.12, (3:10.26), 3:22.68 = *3:18.56*
*7x7 : *(5:01.87), 4:42.46, 5:01.61), (4:36.21), 4:57.11 = *4:53.73*
*2x2 BLD : *40.62, 43.71, 50.12 = *40.62*
*3x3 BLD : *2:25.43[52.24], 2:31.93[1:13.10], 2:21.61[1:02.23] = *2:21.61*
* 4x4 BLD : *15:20.31[10:40.65]
*5x5 BLD : *DNF
*Multi BLD : *
*OH : *(43.89), 53.83, (1:16.04), 46.60, 56.74 = *52.39*
*MTS : *(1:02.96), 58.72, 51.25, (49.78), 52.79 = *54.25*
*Feet : *(5:54.19), (7:00.18), 6:25.45, 6:27.69, 6:02.89 = *6:18.68*
*2-4 relay : 1:29.45*
*2-5 relay : 3:19.08*
*Clock : *15.74, (13.96), 17.84, 17.33, (18.22) = *16.97*
*Megaminx : *1:33.20, (1:28.72), (1:38.91), 1:36.33, 1:32.84 = *1:34.12*
*Pyraminx : *(6.95), 6.50, 5.96, (4.46), 6.22 = *6.23*
*Square-1 : *42.49, 41.33, (48.96), (38.72), 41.93 = *41.92*
*Skewb : *(6.12), 11.67, 11.84, 10.09, (16.40) = *11.20*


----------



## pinser (May 6, 2014)

FMC:


Spoiler



43
D' B' D' U2 L2 //2x2x2 (5/5)
R B' D R B' D B2 //2x2x3 (6/11)
D F' R F D' R D2 R D R' D' R //Finish F2L (12/23)
L' D' L D' L' D2 L B D B' L' B D B' D' B' L B2 D' B' //LL (20/43)


----------



## notfeliks (May 7, 2014)

*OH*: 37.52, (44.36), (31.92), 41.00, 42.32 = *40.28*
*3BLD*: DNF, ...


----------



## Roman (May 7, 2014)

*4BLD* and *3BLD*: DNFed all
*5BLD*: *6:09.97*[2:49.53], 6:28.83[2:52.88], 8:00.25[3:51.87]


----------



## MarcelP (May 7, 2014)

*2X2X2* : 9.55 9.93 (9.02) (11.82) 9.80 = *9.76*
*3X3X3* : (25.49) (16.11) 24.29 17.30 22.49 = *21.36*
*4X4X4* : (1:53.36) (2:14.66) 2:01.41 1:59.76 1:58.62 = *1:59.93*


----------



## Dene (May 11, 2014)

*3x3:* 17.23, (13.53), 15.21, 14.14, (18.30) = 15.53
*4x4:* 54.78, (1:03.63), (51.23), 51.53, 1:03.50 = 56.60
*5x5:* 1:33.71, 1:40.14, (1:32.67), (1:54.35), 1:41.66 = 1:38.50
*6x6:* 2:52.36, (3:11.39), (2:40.17), 3:07.98, 3:00.33 = 3:00.22
*7x7:* (4:45.63), 4:33.85, (4:21.48), 4:26.25, 4:31.71 = 4:30.60
*OH:* 30.59, 28.06, (36.04), 31.32, (27.87) = 29.99
*Megaminx:* (1:49.16), 2:07.55, (2:10.19), 2:08.11, 2:06.86 = 2:07.51


----------



## roboalex7 (May 13, 2014)

*Weekly Competition Results*

*2x2= * (9.11), 9.79, (13.64), 10.86, 10.68 *= 10.44* 
*3x3= * 32.04, (28.22), (37.55), 34.85, 34.91 *= 33.94*
*4x4= * 2:38.69, 2:41.23, 2:44.82, DNF, DNF *= DNF*
*OH= * 1:31.19, (1:10.53), (1:47.91), 1:36.95, 1:29.89 *= 1:32.68*
*2x2-3x3-4x4 Relay= 3:45.71*
*Pyraminx= * (19.07), 19.71, (46.67), 35.49, 26.33 * = 27.18*


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 13, 2014)

Results: congrats to mycube, qaz and asiahyoo1997

*2x2x2*(33)

 2.41 KevinG
 3.21 riley
 3.42 Iggy
 3.56 asiahyoo1997
 3.98 tschakopeta
 4.10 Lapinsavant
 4.19 mycube
 4.48 SweetSolver
 4.76 AndersB
 4.90 qaz
 4.93 giorgi
 4.98 Natecuber
 5.10 FinnGamer
 5.11 CyanSandwich
 5.20 bacyril
 5.25 CoenRox36
 5.51 TeddyKGB
 5.63 jaysammey777
 5.65 devaka
 6.25 thatkid
 6.83 Schmidt
 7.02 Mikel
 7.52 cubefanatic
 8.03 BenjaminW
 8.18 ComputerGuy365
 9.76 MarcelP
 10.44 roboalex7
 11.11 FJT97
 11.48 d4m1no
 15.92 Winkers787
 17.08 ljackstar
 17.90 MatsBergsten
 18.00 mickael
*3x3x3 *(39)

 9.91 asiahyoo1997
 10.24 antoineccantin
 10.29 Lapinsavant
 11.12 riley
 11.16 tschakopeta
 11.65 KevinG
 12.46 mycube
 12.63 AndersB
 12.89 FinnGamer
 13.00 Iggy
 13.89 giorgi
 14.31 qaz
 14.59 Natecuber
 15.53 Dene
 16.95 bacyril
 18.24 Mikel
 18.60 Kenneth Svendson
 18.65 TeddyKGB
 19.00 Perff
 19.48 CyanSandwich
 19.63 ickathu
 19.84 Blablabla
 20.62 CoenRox36
 20.89 thatkid
 20.95 [email protected]
 21.36 MarcelP
 22.10 devaka
 22.39 FJT97
 22.60 Schmidt
 22.98 d4m1no
 24.01 BenjaminW
 25.16 LostGent
 25.57 cubefanatic
 28.24 cubeaddicted
 31.41 SweetSolver
 33.42 MatsBergsten
 33.93 roboalex7
 39.73 mickael
 48.44 Winkers787
*4x4x4*(23)

 38.90 asiahyoo1997
 48.72 AndersB
 49.92 KevinG
 50.14 mycube
 53.31 qaz
 53.55 Iggy
 56.60 Dene
 57.78 bacyril
 1:00.45 TeddyKGB
 1:16.61 thatkid
 1:19.29 BenjaminW
 1:20.60 Mikel
 1:23.03 FJT97
 1:34.29 devaka
 1:35.38 Schmidt
 1:35.81 d4m1no
 1:42.74 CyanSandwich
 1:49.25 ickathu
 1:59.93 MarcelP
 2:09.34 CoenRox36
 2:26.79 MatsBergsten
 DNF Natecuber
 DNF roboalex7
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:10.08 asiahyoo1997
 1:32.90 mycube
 1:38.50 Dene
 1:46.19 Iggy
 1:53.82 qaz
 1:54.01 bacyril
 2:02.19 AndersB
 3:19.64 BenjaminW
 3:27.96 d4m1no
 4:35.07 CoenRox36
 5:04.91 MatsBergsten
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF giorgi
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:30.31 asiahyoo1997
 3:00.22 Dene
 3:18.56 bacyril
 3:36.18 qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(5)

 3:40.08 asiahyoo1997
 4:22.13 mycube
 4:30.60 Dene
 4:53.73 bacyril
 4:56.69 qaz
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 17.52 asiahyoo1997
 18.69 AndersB
 20.46 riley
 22.92 Lapinsavant
 23.24 KevinG
 23.78 mycube
 27.50 Iggy
 28.02 FJT97
 28.08 giorgi
 29.21 FinnGamer
 29.32 TeddyKGB
 29.99 Dene
 33.80 qaz
 39.61 CoenRox36
 40.28 notfeliks
 40.94 [email protected]
 48.80 BenjaminW
 52.11 Schmidt
 52.39 bacyril
 59.86 CyanSandwich
 1:04.51 d4m1no
 1:32.68 roboalex7
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:18.62 Kenneth Svendson
 2:06.54 qaz
 2:59.67 BenjaminW
 6:18.68 bacyril
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 10.42 Iggy
 11.70 riley
 21.21 asiahyoo1997
 23.75 mycube
 31.18 CyanSandwich
 31.79 qaz
 34.26 MatsBergsten
 39.91 AndersB
 40.62 bacyril
 51.17 Lapinsavant
 1:44.19 BenjaminW
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 28.47 riley
 39.06 mycube
 1:01.30 Iggy
 1:04.90 CyanSandwich
 1:20.80 qaz
 1:42.98 MatsBergsten
 2:21.61 bacyril
 5:35.02 BenjaminW
 DNF AndersB
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 3:21.42 mycube
 6:29.13 MatsBergsten
 9:09.27 CyanSandwich
15:20.31 bacyril
 DNF qaz
 DNF Iggy
 DNF Roman
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(8)

 6:09.97 Roman
 7:35.45 mycube
17:31.17 Mike Hughey
19:05.49 qaz
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF Mikel
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF bacyril
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

16/17 (39:46)  CyanSandwich
12/16 (31:52)  mycube
5/7 (28:14)  antoineccantin
2/2 ( 2:43)  qaz
1/2 ( 2:13)  riley
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 51.94 qaz
 54.25 bacyril
 2:32.12 BenjaminW
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 56.68 asiahyoo1997
 1:03.52 riley
 1:09.61 mycube
 1:10.50 Iggy
 1:20.62 AndersB
 1:21.05 qaz
 1:29.45 bacyril
 1:49.05 BenjaminW
 1:54.18 CyanSandwich
 2:02.43 d4m1no
 2:08.91 Schmidt
 2:50.84 CoenRox36
 3:45.71 roboalex7
 4:40.75 mickael
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:07.81 asiahyoo1997
 2:44.52 mycube
 3:03.37 AndersB
 3:09.50 qaz
 3:19.08 bacyril
 3:26.67 Iggy
 5:10.97 d4m1no
 5:24.59 BenjaminW
21:21.01 mickael
*Magic*(2)

 1.06 SweetSolver
 3.12 Schmidt
*Master Magic*(1)

 4.35 SweetSolver
*Skewb*(16)

 6.84 KevinG
 7.82 AndersB
 8.73 Natecuber
 10.83 FinnGamer
 11.17 Iggy
 11.20 bacyril
 11.91 riley
 12.68 mycube
 14.09 TeddyKGB
 16.79 qaz
 19.72 giorgi
 20.62 SweetSolver
 20.67 BenjaminW
 21.74 cubefanatic
 22.02 CyanSandwich
 22.68 Schmidt
*Clock*(7)

 7.89 Natecuber
 8.00 Perff
 10.33 qaz
 14.97 TeddyKGB
 16.97 bacyril
 19.43 mycube
 28.36 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(19)

 4.81 Iggy
 5.00 KevinG
 5.88 cubefanatic
 5.91 tschakopeta
 6.23 bacyril
 7.54 asiahyoo1997
 7.79 TeddyKGB
 8.44 CoenRox36
 9.00 qaz
 9.85 giorgi
 10.74 AndersB
 10.81 riley
 11.64 BenjaminW
 12.28 SweetSolver
 13.59 mycube
 16.47 Schmidt
 17.69 CyanSandwich
 20.79 d4m1no
 27.18 roboalex7
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:34.12 bacyril
 1:46.15 qaz
 1:46.79 mycube
 2:07.51 Dene
 2:59.29 Mikel
 3:33.03 BenjaminW
 3:50.35 cubeaddicted
*Square-1*(5)

 22.27 Iggy
 41.92 bacyril
 43.31 TeddyKGB
 48.94 qaz
 1:15.94 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

21 guusrs
24 okayama
26 TeddyKGB
27 mycube
29 devaka
30 uesyuu
33 Blablabla
35 qaz
39 cubeaddicted
43 pinser
50 CyanSandwich

*Contest results*

304 mycube
266 qaz
224 asiahyoo1997
216 bacyril
213 Iggy
187 AndersB
172 CyanSandwich
168 riley
156 KevinG
135 TeddyKGB
118 BenjaminW
109 Dene
100 giorgi
98 Lapinsavant
89 CoenRox36
88 FinnGamer
87 tschakopeta
85 MatsBergsten
83 Natecuber
75 Schmidt
65 Mikel
65 d4m1no
64 devaka
61 antoineccantin
57 FJT97
55 SweetSolver
53 thatkid
46 cubefanatic
36 MarcelP
36 Blablabla
34 Kenneth Svendson
32 roboalex7
32 Perff
32 ickathu
29 [email protected]
27 cubeaddicted
25 Roman
21 guusrs
20 okayama
18 jaysammey777
16 uesyuu
15 Mike Hughey
15 mickael
12 pinser
12 notfeliks
11 ComputerGuy365
11 LostGent
10 Winkers787
5 ljackstar


----------

